# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  EL CULTIVO DE FRESA EN LA COSTA CENTRAL DEL PERÚ

## Bruno Cillóniz

El video da a conocer diversas técnicas y labores de manejo del cultivo de la fresa para su aplicación en la costa central del Perú, como: el clima requerido, el suelo, la forma de propagación vegetativa (por estolones), la fertilización, manejo, cosecha y la comercialización.     *Fuente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7K1gynd0uI*Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO El cultivo de quinua en la costa del Perú Cultivo de banano en la costa CONSULTAS Y DUDAS CON RESPECTO AL CULTIVO DE QUINUA BLANCA EN LA COSTA Y SIERRA DEL PERU Curso:Manejo Tecnificado de Cultivo de Café Convencional/Orgánico en Selva Central (29/04/09)

----------

